# Screen Sessions beenden



## 007_gorilla (28. Februar 2005)

Hi,
ich habe einen Root-Server auf dem ich 4 CS-Server laufen habe(Port 27015,27016,27022,27019). Ich will 3 davon beenden(Port 27015,27016,27022).
Ich hab die Server per "screen -A -m -d -S hlds ./hlds_run -game cstrike -port 270xx" gestartet. Wie kann ich die Screens wieder beenden? Per "quit" in rcon-console fährt er 20sec runter und dann kommt der Server wieder.
Help
mfg gorilla


----------



## Helmut Klein (28. Februar 2005)

```
$ screen -list
```

eingeben, die gewünschte Session rauspicken und per 


```
$ screen -r SESSION
```

"reattachen". Dann ganz gewöhnlich den Prozess per strg+c beenden.
Oder alternativ einfach die hlds_run Prozesse killen. - Sollte man als erfahrener root-Server Administrator jedoch wissen.  ;-]


----------



## 007_gorilla (28. Februar 2005)

DANKE 
ich bin ein  da geb ich zu


----------

